

Need Good Startup Lawyer Recommendation - gibsonf1

We need to get a lawyer to help us with trademark issues and our company structure.  Can anyone recommend a good lawyer in the SF area?<p>PG: I did as many google searches as possible on YC to try to find the lawyer you use for YC companies which I'm pretty sure you mentioned a couple months ago, but to no avail.  Which lawyers do you use?
======
nivi
You need to ask for a specific Partner. Just going to WSGR is not useful. Or
Fenwick. Or Gunderson. Or anywhere. They all have good and bad lawyers.

In general, it is really really hard to find a good lawyer.

I have never hired Yokum but he is very active in the Venture Hacks community
and he has a good blog: <http://startupcompanylawyer.com/>

Nivi <http://venturehacks.com>

~~~
gleb
And beyond good and bad lawyers, there are good lawyers who are a good or a
bad match fora specific company and founders. You need to interview a few and
select one who seems like a good match.

~~~
gibsonf1
Does anyone have good ideas for specific lawyers to interview, and what the
best interview questions are to find out if the lawyer is compatible? (Thanks
for all the comments so far!)

------
mattculbreth
Here you go, another thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16419>

------
sgoraya
I've been using White & Lee LLP over in Menlo Park - The folks that are
working with me have been a pleasure to work with so far - Only negative thing
I can say is that they are not always as prompt as I would like

------
nostrademons
I've got the same question, but for Boston area. Recommendations would be
appreciated.

Also, how do costs compare with these law firms? Will using WSGR or Goodwin
Procter set us back an arm and a leg, or are most competent firms roughly
equivalent in price? Is legal stuff a place where it's even worth being price-
sensitive, or does it pay to splurge for a top-tier law firm?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
In Boston, seek out Lea Pendleton at MBBP:

<http://www.mbbp.com/attorneys/pendleton_lea.html>

I have had had great experiences with him both in terms of cost and results.

~~~
nostrademons
Interesting. I've also had a current SFP2007 founder recommend a different
partner at MBBP. Will definitely look into them. Thanks.

------
mattculbreth
I believe they work with Goodwin Procter, as do I. Feel free to email me and
I'll send you a couple contacts.

~~~
gibsonf1
I was just going to say thanks, but they are not local until I read that they
just opened an office in Palo Alto. Email on the way :)

------
danielha
YC works with WSGR.

<http://www.wsgr.com>

~~~
brezina
Many YC startups have been disappointed with the service and cost at WSGR.
Check out Orrick, Fenwick, and Gundersen.

~~~
zurla
I'll send that part about the cost. WSGR has been known to charge 2x what
other firms charge for the same work.

~~~
gibsonf1
Wow, do they add that much more value than other firms?

